

Networking Tips From The Ultimate Networker - wyclif
http://www.npr.org/2012/02/14/146811474/networking-tips-from-the-ultimate-networker

======
jdwhit2
The best networking tip is to be a good mate and continue to catch up with
your old colleagues. That's what Reid Hoffman suggests.

